# Hay to protect and clean the Gulf coast



## hayforthegulf (Jul 1, 2010)

I am a member of a group of concerned citizens here in Louisiana who formed a non profit organization, Gulf Coast Preservation and Reclamation, Inc. (Gulf Coast Preservation & Reclamation, Inc.) in response to the massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. We want to use hay to protect the marshes and to clean the waters. We would like some feedback from the hay farming community. Do ya'll think the American Farmer can make some money if we pay them 8 cents per lb delivered to ports in Louisiana within a 500 mile radius from their starting point? There will also be a freight surcharge for mileage outside of the 500 mile radius. Also, how many bales do you think we can round up for the next few years until this job is completed? Please go to our website listed above and check out some videos that we have listed on there. The website is far from completed. We have lots of photos and information to add to it. Thanks for any input anyone may have.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone that is growing alfalfa within 500 miles would have a difficult time with that, but alfalfa may not be what you need. I would think grasses as dry as possible may be what your looking for. Have ya'll done any testing on different type's of hay. If any grass will do, every old pasture and bar ditch within 150 miles could be cut and baled. How are you going to spread and pick up?


----------



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

I am in Central Texas about 30 Miles SE of Austin, and have about 350-400 small square bales of Bermuda, and Bermuda w/mixed grasses that, although cows would eat, it is far from ideal feed due to having been rained on or is very rough and stemmy. I can haul these to where ever in Louisiana they are needed for Oil Cleanup. I'm looking at the http://www.gulfcpr.org/ website right now.


----------



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

There is not a lot of information on your website, and I am waiting to hear back from someone in the organization on specifics for providing hay to the cause .... Please post here, or send private message with more details.

Thanks, 
Mark Torrey 


hayforthegulf said:


> I am a member of a group of concerned citizens here in Louisiana who formed a non profit organization, Gulf Coast Preservation and Reclamation, Inc. (Gulf Coast Preservation & Reclamation, Inc.) in response to the massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. We want to use hay to protect the marshes and to clean the waters. We would like some feedback from the hay farming community. Do ya'll think the American Farmer can make some money if we pay them 8 cents per lb delivered to ports in Louisiana within a 500 mile radius from their starting point? There will also be a freight surcharge for mileage outside of the 500 mile radius. Also, how many bales do you think we can round up for the next few years until this job is completed? Please go to our website listed above and check out some videos that we have listed on there. The website is far from completed. We have lots of photos and information to add to it. Thanks for any input anyone may have.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd sell it for 160 a ton, but certainly wouldn't drive 500 miles to deliver it for that price. To be perfectly frank, I wouldn't drive a hundred miles for 160.


----------



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's some numbers ...

45lb bale * $0.08 lb = $3.60 bale
50lb bale * $0.08 lb = $4.00 bale

this is an average current price for cow quality coastal in Central Texas

Now if I bale and load all the hay I haul, and I haul 350 bales ...

350 bales @ 45lbs each = 15,750lbs or, 15,750lbs * $0.08 lb = $1260.00
350 bales @ 50lbs each = 17,500lbs or, 17,500lbs * $0.08 lb = $1400.00

So lets look at fuel costs, diesel is currently $2.90 (rounded up from $2.89 9/10) and if I get 10 mpg, one way with load, ~500 miles is ~50 gallons... so, 50gals * $2.90gal = $145.00 Return trip should be less, but for worst case, lets say it's the same, fuel cost for round trip 2 * $145.00 = $290.00. Now, lets say my loaded avg MPG is half, or 5MPG .. that's still only another $145.00, so fuel could be $435.00. That would be $825.00 - $965.00 ... minus any tolls or fees ... but if 'BP' pays those as well ... Good numbers for a long days driving.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't deliver for free regardless of price. First ten miles free, 2 bucks a loaded mile after that.

Most of the time people will find a way to come and get it themselves. Really hate driving anyways so 50 miles is my limit.

Wonder how straw would work?

Wonder if anybody has ever done some experiments to see if grinder hay would asorb as much as higher quality stuff?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

markltorrey said:


> Here's some numbers ...
> 
> 45lb bale * $0.08 lb = $3.60 bale
> 50lb bale * $0.08 lb = $4.00 bale
> ...


Absoluetly no way would I haul hay for cost of fuel.Or even twice the cost.Your expences are ALOT more than that.Tires,oil,repairs and your time.Imagine breaking down 500 miles from home with a load of hay on.

350 bales is going to be a BIG trailer load or a small semi load.

@ $2.00 loaded mile X 500 miles = $1000

$1400-$1000 frt= $400 net divided by 350 bales = $1.14 a bale net

I'm wth mlappin on this one.Send the trucks and a certified check.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I hate to be critical, but when they started making ethanol out of corn my feed bills and the price of everything else with corn in it doubled. It didn't do a thing to change our dependance on foreigh oil. Now they want hay for cleaning up BP's mess. I doubt seriously that BP will pay much of a premium and all it's going to do is create another shortage for livestock producers to contend with. I'm sorry but I getting tired of indirectly paying for the treehuggers stupid ideas that don't do a thing to improve anything related to humans.


----------



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

Good points about other transportation costs (tires, oil, insurance... etc), potential hazards and breakdowns and of course ones time. Breakdowns are most often avoidable if you maintain your equipment, but admittedly, they do happen ... and, usually aren't cheap or at a convenient time or place. All the above are part of the costs of doing business and/or running a farm/ranch, and unless they are "line item-ed" add on's to your customer, they are amortized into the cost of products we sell. BTW, in times of drought when I could not grow enough hay, I've resorted to purchasing locally paying for the delivery on a per bale cost, or by the $2.00 a mile delivery. So that is certainly a common practice and is seller dependent.

Also, my time is not free, but I can see how it may have been interpreted that way, by leaving out the words '*net profit*' in my last paragraph in reference to the $865 - $925 range. It is important to note, too, that I've excluded the hay costs. This is because I produced the hay on owned or leased land, and the only costs incurred were the baling quad-athlon ... (cut, rake, bale ... haul), solo.

Anyway, in summary ... I agree with the "Certified Check" and send the commercial haulers for this deal. I do not have Interstate shipping insurance or certification. The rules and laws are different than those for local farm and ranch hauling ... although I can stack 86 squares per layer, on my Big Tex 30' Gooseneck trailer (86*4 = 344 bales, or 86*5 = 430 bales ...) ... well, you get the point.

I have the bales, sell 'em to you at $4.00 each, and live just under 500 miles from Baton Rough, according the Google Maps ... so, if you want them ... lets talk.


----------



## michaelnaegelin (Jun 29, 2010)

Went to the website, called the number in contact information and got the Law Office Of Steven Spring??? I can have 4500 50lbs bales of weedy coastal ready to go in a matter of days and ill even take care of the freight brokering for less than $3 per mile, need way more information (freight surcharge, payment procedures and information, etc) and possibly a dedicated phone line and ill be glad to get on board.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

Its been a wet spring here and i have a lot of late first cutting 4X5 round balesaprx 1000 lbs. to move. Can sell them for $40.00 ea send the money in a wire transfer or i can set up a pay pal account. for that price i will load your trucks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

markltorrey said:


> Anyway, in summary ... I agree with the "Certified Check" and send the commercial haulers for this deal. I do not have Interstate shipping insurance or certification. The rules and laws are different than those for local farm and ranch hauling
> .


Exactly, you brought another very good point here. Unless it has changed since I last read it, Indiana farm plates are limited to xx miles from the registration address. Limited to that even in state, I'm sure it would be illegal to cross state lines once you're xx miles away.


----------

